# North vs. South



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 11, 2007)

I've been wondering this for a while. I know a lot of members on this forum are from up north. If someone from the south moved to where you live, would they get made fun of? Around here, if you have an accent and you are from the north, people will call you "that Yankee." What do y'all call people from down south if they go up north? A lot of the time, the accent is what sets you apart. There was a new girl in one of my classes from up north (she said where, I can't remember) but she had no accent, so people just called her the new girl for a couple days. If she did have an accent, people would call her the Yank or something. Just wondering what you have seen or think about this.


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

I would say you can tell right away if someone is not from around your way. Im from Boston.


Pak yo caa in havad yad LOL!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2007)

FishinsMyLife317 said:


> I've been wondering this for a while. I know a lot of members on this forum are from up north. If someone from the south moved to where you live, would they get made fun of? Around here, if you have an accent and you are from the north, people will call you "that Yankee." What do y'all call people from down south if they go up north? A lot of the time, the accent is what sets you apart. There was a new girl in one of my classes from up north (she said where, I can't remember) but she had no accent, so people just called her the new girl for a couple days. If she did have an accent, people would call her the Yank or something. Just wondering what you have seen or think about this.



I went to school in Louisville and they kept asking me if I was from England? I have a pretty good Philadelphia accent.

I did get called a Yankee - nut of course I used more colorful language in rebuttal


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 11, 2007)

When I lived in florida people knew right away that I was from up north. I really didnt have to say too much...they knew. I was never really called a yankee or anything like that.


----------



## Nickk (Dec 11, 2007)

if you were young, say high school or under; you'd probably be called something. Once you hit college age it shouldn't matter and if it does you're hanging around the wrong people.


----------



## little anth (Dec 11, 2007)

when i go to ohio some people make fun of me for my accent and lagh when i ask for soda not pop


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 11, 2007)

Nickk said:


> if you were young, say high school or under; you'd probably be called something. Once you hit college age it shouldn't matter and if it does you're hanging around the wrong people.



I was in Law school - but they were not calling me a Yankee in a mean way. just like "Hay, where you from? Oh your a Yankee - you will love it here!"

I left the same day I graduated!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh man, a whole group of yankees. What on earth have I gotten myself into?

Well, even among my southern peers, I seem to have a bit more of a southern drawl, and use cornpone quite a bit, so they southerners even, call me a redneck. And, the ones that have been to my house are certain that I am a true redneck. 
But, I was indeed raised in a barn. (Did live in a barn for a while. It was a house, with all the amenities, but if you looked at it, you would call it a barn. We also had chickens at that time, and they roosted in a pile of hay, that was on the back porch/loading dock of that barn. Said barn was our workshop at the old house, back when we owned a portion of land out past the edge of town. While dad built the main house, we lived in the barn, which was designed to be our workshop, so it was complete with loading dock, and a 12 foot wide door at an end. While we lived there, we used furniture strategically placed, to separate rooms. The only source of heat, was a wood burning stove. We lived there for about 4 1/2 years. Yeah, I was raised in a barn. 

Back to what I was saying (I digress). Round here, if you have a thick yankee accent (Why the heck does spell check say yankee isn't a word? I mean, it isn't worth capitalizing or nothing.  ) you will know it. But, for the most part, you get left alone, except by me, and folks like me. And, if you don't eat your grits, or you ruin them with sugar, or syrup, you ain't never gonna hear the end of it. There's a reason I have the avatar that I do.


----------



## little anth (Dec 11, 2007)

lol do you guys call it soda or pop :?:


----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2007)

Grits? What are those? LOL!


You reminded me of the movie: My cousin Vinny. LOL!


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

We call it soda around here, but 40 miles north of me (still in Ky) they call it pop. I was born in Kentucky but my dad was career Army, so we moved quite a bit (took me 3 schools to finish the 7th grade). I guess I never really had an accent because we left Ky when I was 11 months old, and we didn't return until I was in the 7th grade (second 7th grade school, lol). However, I now have what you might call a southern accent, and I do use the word "y'all" quite a bit in regular conversation. My first ship was homeported in Newport, RI, and there were a lot of guys from Jersey, NYC, and Connecticut onboard. I could hardly understand a word the NYC guys said until I got used to it. They sure talked fast! :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 11, 2007)

Born and raised in the south. The south side of Wadsworth, Illinois that is. In case you need directions, that’s about 6 miles from Lake Michigan and about 6 miles from Wisconsin. When ever we would hear someone with a southern accent (and for some reason it seemed they were all from Tupelo, Mississippi) they were dubbed Hillbillies. Got stationed in Norfolk, Virginia, Mayport, Florida and Ingleside, Texas so I’ve been around some southerners. Sure wish I was born down there because with few exceptions, they are friendlier and more pleasant. My wife and her family are from Ingleside, Texas and her dad calls me a Yankee but it’s not meant as an insult. Heck he calls his cousins that life up near Point Comfort, Texas, Yankees.


----------



## pbw (Dec 11, 2007)

I grew up in eastern Kentucky, on the boarder of WV. Population of my home town is 500. Coal mining country.

Everyone says I have an Eastern Ky accent, even people in middle/western Ky.

My local fishing joke is... Spinner Bait is the eastern Ky hotness, but if you grew up in western or middle RoosterTail is the hotness.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

While stationed in New Orleans, some of the locals kept telling me that anyone that lived north of I-10 was a yankee. I thought that was kinda strange at first, as I-10 runs right through the city! lol :shock:


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 11, 2007)

Round here a "soda" is a coke. Any carbonated drink, that comes in a can, is a coke. When someone asks for a coke, it is customary to ask what kind. Unfortunately, that is a dying tradition. Seems the yankee influence is too much for some folks down here.


----------



## Waterwings (Dec 11, 2007)

> Everyone says I have an Eastern Ky accent, even people in middle/western Ky.



Yep, there is sometimes a noticeable difference depending on what part of the state someone is from. I have cousins 40 miles north of me that have a totally different accent than here in our town. They've also called soft drinks "pop" their entire lives, which I think comes from living across the river from Indiana, lol :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 11, 2007)

I call it soda but I can't remember what I called when I was a kid. I usually don't care if people ask me if I want a soda or a pop but my wife goes off. She says "I already have a Pop, he lives in Texas. Why would I want another one?"


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Dec 12, 2007)

bassboy1 said:


> Round here a "soda" is a coke. Any carbonated drink, that comes in a can, is a coke. When someone asks for a coke, it is customary to ask what kind. Unfortunately, that is a dying tradition. Seems the yankee influence is too much for some folks down here.


Same here. When people call you a yankee around here, its just a lighthearted joke. Its not like "I can't talk to you, you're a yankee."


----------



## JustFishN (Dec 12, 2007)

soda is coke sprite etc.... pop is a candy LOL


----------



## SMDave (Dec 12, 2007)

Soda is fizzy sugary drinks! Pop is the sound that Esquired's siggy should make


----------



## little anth (Dec 12, 2007)

lol its soda here


----------



## FishingCop (Dec 14, 2007)

I was born in Tennessee and raised in Chicago - I guess that makes me a southern-born yankee. Still have reletives (kin) down south and whenever I visit I come back with a southern accent that everyone notices. Wife is from Tennessee too, but moved north for college and never went back. So... I talk like a yankee, eat like a southerner (wifes down home cooking) and, most importantly, I fish in both areas


----------

